# 1995 Maverick Mirage Prop Suggestions



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Start with a 15" pitch and work up or down from there..
You're lugging your Yamaha now. If you currently have a 15" move to a 13" pitch..


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Have the same setup. You should be seeing 5500 rpm's. But, you're not far from the top end. I run a 13.25 X 17 on my rig. It's just a standard SS Yami prop, but performance is fine. Decent hole shot, and see top end @ 40 (41-2 on a good day nobody/gear in the boat). Tight lines...


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Powertech 17ptr with 3/8 porting is what I'm running on an HPXV. Very impressed so far.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't have a Maverick Mirage but  the size and weight of my Dolphin SS16 is close. So I looked at the props on every 2 stroke Yamaha 90 powered Maverick I saw at Central Florida Marine. Almost all of them had PowerTech PTR 4 blade 16 pitch non vented props so that's what I replaced my vented 3 blade SCD 17 pitch with. Some had 3 blade PTR 17 pitch, but I don't recall seeing any that were vented.

My hole shot was significantly increased because I can run the jack plate all the way to 6" up with trim tabs all the way down and not blow out.  After planing out I drop the JP an 1" and I'm good to go. My old vented 3 blade would blow out with the jack plate above 4-1/2" and I had to run it an 1" lower on plane. 

PowerTech says the SCD is a stern lifting prop and the PTR is a bow lifting prop and based on my experience I would agree with that. I did try a 4 blade SCD 17P per PowerTech recommendation that lifted the stern so much that it felt like I was running with trim tabs down. That felt weird and my fear of chine walking made me return that prop.

Based on my limited experience I think having a prop that will not blow out with the engine trimmed down and jacked up is better than having a vented prop that slips by design and requires a lower jack plate setting that puts the prop/skeg in the bottom 1-1/2" quicker.

You are welcome to try my prop if you're ever around the ML on weekends or anywhere else I might be but NOT Homossasa.


----------

